# Terraria on 3DS, Yay or Nay?



## ZetaFunction (Nov 13, 2015)

An hour before the Nintendo Direct I looked it up and apparently in early 2016, Terraria for 3DS is getting released. When I seen the Direct, it confirmed it.  But... I'm personally torn.  I play the XBOX 360 version, and it's missing a lot of stuff from the PC version; the 3DS will have even less from what it looks like.  I'd love to get it and try it, but I personally don't know if it'll be worth it.

Do you play Terraria, and if so, do you think the 3DS version is something to look forward to, or just another remake that's far behind on updates?






Personally, I would've rather had Minecraft on the 3DS but thanks the Microsoft that'll probably never happen, so Terraria is the next best thing.


----------



## Pheenic (Nov 14, 2015)

Well its coming for the wii u too so that will probably have more content


----------



## Kristen (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> but thanks the Microsoft that'll probably never happen



I honestly love that Nintendo fans (well I guess just people in general now that I think about it, not just Nintendo fans) have legitimate reasons to say these kinds of things about Microsoft *cough*Banjo-Kazooie*cough*

Anyway, it doesn't particularly seem like the type of game that would play well on a system like the 3DS. :/


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 14, 2015)

Any Terraria is good Terraria. I own it on every console it's on currently, and I'll most likely get it for 3DS as well.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 14, 2015)

i think they mentioned nintendo stuff being added.. forgot what else. but it might just be the nintendo costumes etc that are already ingame idk. they update a lot tho always so... i guess it all depends how good the controls are, it works on phones, tablets and other consoles so i guess this will be ok too. can't imagine playing this anywhere but my laptop, too much going on everywhere, but i mean seems to work for lots of people. i'm sure it'll be fine.

also this video and most on youtube is a few months old when they were still figuring out the controls and making it work. it'll  look better by release  ^^
i'll probably try it out if there's a demo.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 14, 2015)

To be honest I'm happy playing the PC version of it, but it's nice that the option to play it on 3DS will be there. Might pick it up depending on the price tag, but I'll probably want to know how much is cut from it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

stargate said:


> I honestly love that Nintendo fans (well I guess just people in general now that I think about it, not just Nintendo fans) have legitimate reasons to say these kinds of things about Microsoft *cough*Banjo-Kazooie*cough*
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't particularly seem like the type of game that would play well on a system like the 3DS. :/



Yeah.  It really ticked me off when I first heard that and I stopped playing Minecraft for a month or two.  And I'm even more angry how they _still_ haven't released the next TU.  Mojang needs to re-prioritize its goals, and soon before they lose more fans.



shunishu said:


> i think they mentioned nintendo stuff being added.. forgot what else. but it might just be the nintendo costumes etc that are already ingame idk. they update a lot tho always so... i guess it all depends how good the controls are, it works on phones, tablets and other consoles so i guess this will be ok too. can't imagine playing this anywhere but my laptop, too much going on everywhere, but i mean seems to work for lots of people. i'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> also this video and most on youtube is a few months old when they were still figuring out the controls and making it work. it'll  look better by release  ^^
> i'll probably try it out if there's a demo.



That's what I'm scared about.  Games with irritating controls drive me away, and if this becomes one of them, I'm gonna be severely disappointed.  From what it looked like though, it seems to have the ability to customize the controls, so there's always hope.
And they better not turn the Nintendo stuff into DLC... ugh they probably will.



SolarInferno said:


> To be honest I'm happy playing the PC version of it, but it's nice that the option to play it on 3DS will be there. Might pick it up depending on the price tag, but I'll probably want to know how much is cut from it.



If I could I'd play the PC version too; but my laptop goes glitchy and crashes and is just a pain with any downloaded games (games off disks work so I honestly have no clue) so I'm stuck playing XBOX 360 or 3DS/DS games when it comes to this.  I'm really hoping it's not priced crazy high and has very little content in it, because they'll probably do that.

(Btw you're at 666 posts....)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Wait is Terraria a copy of Minecraft
Idek but it looks cool


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm glad that more people get the chance to discover Terraria which is tons better than Minecraft imo. I just hope the 3DS is powerful enough to pull it off.

I'm happy with the one I got on my Vita so I don't have any need to get this version.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

why are they doing this? This is kind of stupid. I play on the iPad, but oh well.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> why are they doing this? This is kind of stupid. I play on the iPad, but oh well.



to introduce terraria to a new audience and make connections with nintendo as well. why not anyway, it's almost anywhere else .. some people only have 3ds or wanna have it everywhere 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Wait is Terraria a copy of Minecraft
> Idek but it looks cool




no, you do mining and crafting but its not really the same. it's fun tho.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I'm glad that more people get the chance to discover Terraria which is tons better than Minecraft imo. I just hope the 3DS is powerful enough to pull it off.
> 
> I'm happy with the one I got on my Vita so I don't have any need to get this version.



Another concern of mine is lag.  It might be one of the first 3DS games with considerable lag.



shunishu said:


> no, you do mining and crafting but its not really the same. it's fun tho.



imagine minecraft made in 2d with similar pixelly graphics, but everything is completely changed/revamped. Like for example, in terraria you make torches with gel and wood: you get gel from killing slimes and wood from trees (you don't need to make wood into sticks like in minecraft)
Also Terraria is more adventure themed, since there's no 'creative mode' or anything like it like in Minecraft, but you can exchange items between worlds/characters, so it's very hard to explain unless you try it.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> That's what I'm scared about.  Games with irritating controls drive me away, and if this becomes one of them, I'm gonna be severely disappointed.  From what it looked like though, it seems to have the ability to customize the controls, so there's always hope.
> And they better not turn the Nintendo stuff into DLC... ugh they probably will.


im not too worried about the controls tho. it  seems similar to the ones on other mobile devices which seem to work fine and i'm sure they are fine-tuning it for the 3ds, so you can play comfortably. you do have lots of buttons to help with controls.
i don't think the nintendo stuff will cost. more like bonus content that is already in the game to make it more attractive for nintendo customers..(like shovel knight has playstation exclusive bosses there etc) the nintendo costumes are already in other versions for a while so they'll be in it for sure ^^and probably some other stuff. they are making lots of updates and fixes all the time anyway. i think i read its not starting at 1.3 too but will update there eventually, but not sure, that might change as well. still a while till it comes out.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 6, 2015)

so this is coming to the eshop in a few days..


----------



## Jawile (Dec 6, 2015)

I love Terraria, but I don't understand how people can play on consoles. To me, Terraria is a game I will only ever be able to play on PC. However, it might not be so bad with the touch screen...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't think it's a good idea. The PC and consoles are good enough, imo. You really need a big space, especially against the bosses. You know that half of the Twins that shoots lasers? If I didn't have Vamp Knives and was that close to him, I wouldn't be able to dodge anything. This is more personal, but phones are even worse.

In other words, I think the screen will be too small. I'm used to the console versions though, so I don't really know how it would work on a smaller device.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 9, 2015)

idk, lots of people have no problem playing it on mobile devices and the 3ds might even make controls easier due to buttons, double screen etc..
(it's a bit expensive tho, with 19,99€ for digital, hope they have a discount at release..)


----------



## shunishu (Dec 9, 2015)

nintendo uploaded the launch trailer for terraria on 3ds without music, like more than 12 hours ago and still havent fixed it :O how fail can you get..
also only 360p.. are they trying to sabotage the launch?





edit: they removed the video and uploaded the proper one now.. took them long enough to fix..


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 9, 2015)

I LOVE Terraria. I got it back in 2013 and I have nearly 2,000 hours logged on my Steam account for it. After seeing what happened with the Xbox, PS4, and so on, it seems to loose more and more stuff, but get replaced by weird things like Lepus and Ocram. I'd be distraught to see it on the 3DS.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 11, 2015)

did anyone get it already? i saw someone stream it on twitch the other day, it seemed ok. if i get it, i probably wait, till it goes on sale for 4,99 or so tho.. ^^;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> I don't think it's a good idea. The PC and consoles are good enough, imo. You really need a big space, especially against the bosses. You know that half of the Twins that shoots lasers? If I didn't have Vamp Knives and was that close to him, I wouldn't be able to dodge anything. This is more personal, but phones are even worse.
> 
> In other words, I think the screen will be too small. I'm used to the console versions though, so I don't really know how it would work on a smaller device.



That's another thing I'm concerned about.  I already suck at boss battles, and I need massive areas to set up platforms and everything just to cage it and such, so if the screen isn't big enough i.e. have enough blocks, I'll be doomed.



BluePikachu47 said:


> I LOVE Terraria. I got it back in 2013 and I have nearly 2,000 hours logged on my Steam account for it. After seeing what happened with the Xbox, PS4, and so on, it seems to loose more and more stuff, but get replaced by weird things like Lepus and Ocram. I'd be distraught to see it on the 3DS.



LOL They added Lepus and some thanksgiving boss (correct me if I'm wrong) as a mobile exclusive, so it can't be that bad, right? ;D



shunishu said:


> i did anyone get it already. i saw someone stream it on twitch the other day, it seemed ok. if i get it, i probably wait, till it goes on sale for 4,99 or so tho.. ^^;
> http://www.twitch.tv/pedguin/v/29212497



Nope.  I'm gonna wait till there's more reviews out and they release the cartridge.  That way if it really is bad, I can just resell the cartridge at least.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

I already have it on Steam so there' d be no point in getting it, unless it ends up getting exclusives none of the other Terrarias have. Even then not sure, because I doubt my friends will get it, then there's controls etc. It's a game I'm most used to playing on a PC.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Was going to buy it on IOS, but now I'm going to wait until I have Eshop to get the 3DS one. I prefer gaming WAYYY more on my 3DS, even though it's a higher price. Have heard of it, and it definately looks like a game I want to try out!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel sorta conflicted on this and also Minecraft for Wii U. I mean I'm excited that both games are finally coming to Nintendo platforms. It's just that my brother already has Minecraft on his xbox 360, and he also downloaded Terraria on a PC he fiddles with for most of the year. I mean if it were up to me, I would get Minecraft for my Wii U, but then he would consider it a waste since we already have the game on the 360. Though when I really think about it, I just want it so I can buy the dlc such as the costumes and environment skins.

Then again, if I really wanted Minecraft I don't see myself getting it for my Wii U for quite sometime (maybe in another year, not sure).

Terraria though is a different thing altogether. I only saw him play it once and I'm not sure how smooth the gameplay was for him. I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2015)

I've never played this game but I'm sure people I talk to would like it since they enjoy Minecraft so sure.


----------

